# What is the Fitness Standard for Enrollment?



## Jesse3 (17 Aug 2004)

How many pushups should you be able to do before joining to make basic go a easier? I know you only need to do 19 to get in but that just wont cut it if you can only do 19 I think. I can do 70 good ones in a row right now. About running I have been told you sshould be able to do 5k before applying. Is this number to high? I have no idea how far I can run. Im gonna need to get a pedometer or something. And what about sit ups? thank you


----------



## skura (17 Aug 2004)

19 pushups / situps are the minimums as you said, but the advice I've been given was to be able to do at least 30 of each...as for running you have to be able to run a mile in 7.5 minutes or less...

::EDIT::   Do you have a track near you...if so a mile in meters is 1609, and 3 3/4 laps around the track is 1500, 100 meters is from one end to the other (one length) and 9 meters (depending on your size could be 4 or 5 steps)
                                                               _____________________________
                                                           /                                                                                \
                                                         /                                                                                   \
                                                        |                                                                                    | 
                                                        |                                                                                    |
                                                         \                                                                                   /
                                                           \______________________________/
                                                                <------------------------------------->                                                              
                                                                              1 length (sorry for the poor digram  )
Good luck


----------



## Jesse3 (17 Aug 2004)

No I do not have a track near me. I think maybe I should get a pedometer


----------



## spenco (17 Aug 2004)

skura said:
			
		

> as for running you have to be able to run a mile in 7.5 minutes or less...



Where did u get that number from?


----------



## Sundborg (17 Aug 2004)

What you could do is get in a car, start the odometer at 0, and drive for however long as you want;   And along the way, mark off distances there.


----------



## Jesse3 (17 Aug 2004)

I could do that but I would need to borrow a car. No porblem there ubt I just thatught a pedometer would be easier


----------



## rdschultz (17 Aug 2004)

skura:  good work, but you made that more complex than you needed to.   3-3/4 laps + 100 meters is simply 4 laps.  

For my measuring of distances distances, I just borrowed a GPS.  5k is probably a good number to be able to do.  The fitness test requires 2.4km, but as you mentioned with pushups, try to go above and beyond that minimum.


----------



## skura (17 Aug 2004)

spenco said:
			
		

> Where did u get that number from?



I emailed the CFRC in Toronto and asked some questions a while ago, they gave me that answer as well as D-n-A over MSN.

lol hoser...I never thought to do the math to get the four laps (or even use the common sense)


----------



## Jesse3 (17 Aug 2004)

I just thought if you go with the minimum it will make basic a lot harder than it already will be


----------



## Butters (17 Aug 2004)

Well if you say what you can do then you should have no problem. 70 good push-ups in a row,damn I can hardly do 35 in a row. 5KM isn't a very high number, before I even though of applying to the army (and when I knew nothing about it) just from watching the movies i though you had to be able to run atleast 10KM. Don't worry though, if you can run a solid 45 mintues non-stop you're good to go, even 30 minutes at a decent pace.

Try not to beat yourself up over thought that it is to hard. I just finished my PT it was alot easier than i ever though it would be. I can't say anything about BMQ cause I havn't done it yet.


----------



## Garbageman (17 Aug 2004)

I've never seen a platoon on BMQ or BOTC do more than 25 pushups at any one time.  The trouble is, you tend to do 25 any time anyone screws up (i.e. one guy screws up, the whole platoon pays), so you may do several hundred before lunch if you're really biting it.

Don't forget about the 13km forced march that you complete towards the end of your course.  You'll likely be used to walking (and/or marching) quite a bit by the end of your course, but this can be tough for some people (walking 13km at a fairly quick pace with a pack on your back, a weapon, and a helmet on, followed by a fireman's carry of a buddy).


----------



## Jesse3 (17 Aug 2004)

Garbageman said:
			
		

> The trouble is, you tend to do 25 any time anyone screws up (i.e. one guy screws up, the whole platoon pays), so you may do several hundred before lunch if you're really biting it.


ah dont like the sounds of that


----------



## Garbageman (17 Aug 2004)

Jesse3 said:
			
		

> ah dont like the sounds of that



Get used to it!  I found it pretty rare on my course that I would ever be doing push ups by myself.  Our big inspection to see whether we would be granted weekend leave or not was also group based.  We failed.  It sucked.  Next weekend, we made sure it didn't happen again!


----------



## D-n-A (17 Aug 2004)

skura said:
			
		

> I emailed the CFRC in Toronto and asked some questions a while ago, they gave me that answer as well as D-n-A over MSN.
> 
> lol hoser...I never thought to do the math to get the four laps (or even use the common sense)



I never gave you any info on running distances/timings over MSN.


----------



## skura (18 Aug 2004)

I could have sworn you did...oh well, at least I'm still right


----------



## jswift872 (18 Aug 2004)

ummm i would have to disagree with the 25 push up per time theory because i just got done bmq, and one day one of our seargents was extremely pissed so we did 60 in a row, grant you, not everyone finished, but still.....60 in a row!!


----------



## axeman (18 Aug 2004)

whooooo a whole 60  well consider yourself lucky on my recce course we were doing sets of  up to 100  many time a day . then you throw into the pile of chinups into and out of the class . now iff you want to really think about it try the SAR Techs  then  you can say a few choice words on the matter


----------



## sgt_mandal (18 Aug 2004)

WOW! I can't wait until I getto do BMQ. All this talk is making me more excited even if it will be a few more years until I get to do all that stuff.


----------



## skura (18 Aug 2004)

So what's the real deal here...there's people saying it's easier then they thought, people saying if you try your hardest because it's what they expect, and though you may not make the minimum you're not looked at it as if you're not a soldier...then there's people saying it's one of the hardest things you can do...so which is it?


----------



## jswift872 (18 Aug 2004)

to clear it up, i meant 60 is more then 25, not that 60 was to hard...just so you know, lol..but it is what i expected (bmq)


----------



## Garbageman (18 Aug 2004)

Skura, in answer to your question, how hard BMQ will be can largely depend on what your staff is like.  When I did my BOTC, the guys on the floor below us used to complain because we'd wake them up every morning when we got up for PT and they were still sleeping.  Our platoon did PT every morning as well as 3-4 times per week as a regular class.  They had the regular classes, but only did morning PT twice in nine weeks.  Most of the classroom stuff is pretty standard, but things like dress/drill/deportment and PT can vary quite a great deal depending on your staff.  

Personally, I found BOTC to be one of the hardest things I've ever done.  I don't regret doing it (even though I released shortly after), and I think it helped me grow a great deal, but I'm not sure I'd want to do it again!


----------



## scaddie (18 Aug 2004)

Well...looks like you have to go into in open minded, and not knowing what to expect!


----------

